# Been lurking a while from MN



## mrschico (May 15, 2012)

I have been keeping bees for a couple years now. This site has been an incredible source of information. There is no beekeeping club in this area so I have turned to the experts here. Thanks for being such a great group of people. I hope to meet a few of you someday. Anyone near Fargo-Moorhead?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome mrschico.....

There are probably some larger beeks out your way...

Not sure how far you are from thief river falls but I know of one over there..

They are all probably very bussy and never home...lol...

You can search this site and use Mn. in the search field andyou can find all the beeks on 
here from mn...You would be suprised 

==McBee7==


----------



## mrschico (May 15, 2012)

Thanks. I'll have to try that. I lost both hives my first year, was hopeful but knew it was a possibility. This year one hive seems to be doing well but I think the other hive died. I would just like to know what I am doing wrong and what I'm doing right.

And TRF is about 2 1/2 hours away.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

I found the list of Minnesota beeks listed here--82 of us--

http://www.beesource.com/forums/mem...stafter=&lastpostbefore=&sort=username&order=

You might want to book mark this...

you can also click on the posters name and you'll go to a general page of info for that
poster...
good luck

==McBee7==


----------



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm from your area. also trying to find classes here. there was one sat fargo library last year. i got in touch with them today. they are suppose to call me back. hopefuly they will have another one this year or give me contact info for the Dana lady that gave the class last year


----------



## mrschico (May 15, 2012)

That would be great if you could forward me that info. I know there was a Dana Evans I talked to our first year of beekeeping. Life got busy and I lost touch. We have been beekeeping for three years but there is still so much we need to learn.


----------



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

Glad to hear from someone so close! Mrschico, I hope to hear from the library next week! Can I send you a private message?


----------



## mrschico (May 15, 2012)

Yes. You can message me.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

McBee7 said:


> I found the list of Minnesota beeks listed here--82 of us--
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/mem...stafter=&lastpostbefore=&sort=username&order=


The member location search quoted above used "Minnesota" as a search term, and will find those members that spell out the state name. But there are a lot more members in MN that just use "MN" in the Location field. A search on "MN" returns 200+ more Minnesota members.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/memberlist.php?&order=asc&sort=username&&field2=+MN+

Note that the location search is somewhat _imperfect_ though, as the "MN" search will also pick up
members in "Su*mn*er KS" or similar situations. There is also a Sumner in Washington state although offhand I didn't notice any of those showing up in the MN search.

The Member Location search feature can be found by clicking on the _Community _tab near the top on the main Forum page. Below is the _breadcrumbs _trail ..

Forum > Community > Member List > Search Members > Advanced Search


----------



## MonkeyMcBean (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm in fargo and would love to.talk to you as it seems you have about 3 years experience on me. I'm starting this spring.


----------



## mrschico (May 15, 2012)

Yes. Would love to talk to you about your bees. That post was a few years ago and we are fast approaching year 5.


----------

